# Applying for spouse visa in US



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Hope you can help - my friend recommended me to this website as you helped her massively with her move.

I am marrying my Fiance in New York (he's a US citizen & I am a UK citizen) next month and he would then like to relocate over to London to live with me.

I have just been told by my friend that he has to apply for his spouse visa from the states (as he doesn't have a work/student visa for the UK) and he can't do it whilst staying with me.

Where do we start once we get married? Where do I apply and whats the procedure?
Would you recommend doing this through a immigration visa website that promises to manage the whole process? Whats the average time frame for completion and can it be expedited?

So many questions and not really any answers on the websites i've been on so would love some help!

Thanks,
V


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

This link will give you the VAF4A application form (you only fill this in by hand if online applications are not accepted in the US, I'm not sure) plus the Financial requirements Appendix - this has to be filled in by hand. The link also tells you which documents you should include.

https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/application-for-uk-visa-for-family-settlement-form-vaf4a

This link gives you financial guidance. You should read it.

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...pendix_FM_Annex_1_7_Financial_Requirement.pdf

This is the link you use to complete the VAF4A application online, you then pay for it and submit it online, then print out a copy and include it with you're supporting documents. You'll also have to pay the new NHS surcharge. A link to that is also in the link below.

https://www.visa4uk.fco.gov.uk


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You will need to meet the financial, accommodation and relationship requirements. Here is a link to FM 1.7 which outlines the options for meeting the financial requirement:

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...pendix_FM_Annex_1_7_Financial_Requirement.pdf

The hardest thing is gathering all the necessary documents and an immigration advisor can't do that for you. Best to ask questions here. After you are married he must 1st pay the NHS Surcharge of £600. Once he does that he gets a IHS number which will allow him to fill out for VA4FA online and pay the application fee of £956. He will then be prompted to book an appointment for biometrics. He takes his passport and biometrics receipt to his appointment where they take his fingerprints and a photo. He will also need to print and fill out Appendix 2 by hand. When all that is done and he has gathered all the supporting documents, most of which will come from you, he makes a copy of the whole package and sends everything to Sheffield for processing. For and extra £360 you can opt for priority processing which puts your application ahead of non-priority applications but processing times vary. There is no guarantee that your application will be processed in a certain amount of time.

More information:

https://www.gov.uk/join-family-in-uk


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks guys..

I'm in the process of changing jobs as we've been told redundancies are going to happen imminently. By the time we've got married i'll be in my new role. Will this affect anything? I earn way above the minimum requirement and i'll have my offer letter detailing salary etc?

Will he have to complete all this before he can even come here? I thought he would be able to live with me on his 3 month visitor visa whilst completing all the above?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes, changing jobs will have an impact. You really need to read through FM 1.7 to understand the options for meeting the financial requirement. If you will be in your new job for less than 6 months when you apply then you can apply under Category B IF you earned at least £18,600 in the 12 months immediately preceding application AND you are being paid at least £18,600 in your current job. You will need at least 1 pay slip and bank statement from your new job.

No, he can't come to the UK whilst the visa is being processed. His passport is one of the required documents.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey Nyclon,

Thank you so much - sorry for so many questions it just seems that the UK gov is so elusive about how you go about this whole process!

I earn £35k basic plus £60k commission which I have proof of within my current role & I will also have one payslip plus proof of salary being paid into my account also.

Will we need to have a interview to prove that we are a "real" couple or is this what was done previously before they needed all these proof's etc?

How long does this whole process take approx?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Interviews are rare especially for US citizens. To prove your relationship you'll need to prove that you've met and that you keep in touch whilst separated. Since you'll be married the marriage certificate is key along with itineraries or tickets for trips together or to visit each other, 10-15 photos including the wedding and 1-2 log pages for every 6 months or so that you've been apart for things like email, Skype and texts. 

Processing times vary for a variety of reasons. At the moment, non-priority from the U.S. has been taking about a month from the time the application is received and priority has been taking a matter of days. Things get busier going into the summer months. Also, take into account gathering documents, sending them to him and scheduling a biometric appointment (which should be no problem).

Keep in mind that all documents with few exceptions must be originals.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

Viita said:


> Hey Nyclon,
> 
> Thank you so much - sorry for so many questions it just seems that the UK gov is so elusive about how you go about this whole process!
> 
> ...


One more requirement - your last financial documents (payslip, bank statement) can't be any older than 28 days prior to his date of application which is the date he files and pays the online application. He will than have up to 2 weeks to submit his application packet. (They will allow a slight amount of flexibility on the 2 weeks shipping time, but NOT on the 28 day rule for documents.)

Be sure to read posts here, ask every question that comes to mind, and have him post a list of his application documents prior to sending them so they can be reviewed. Folks here can save him a lot of time and trouble and possibly a denial.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks so much guys I appreciate it so much! The whole process seems so scary and a little overwhelming. The fact it could be rejected is so worrying when you love someone more then anything.

What does the biometrics involve and where do we go to get that ball rolling?

Also what kind of information do you sent with the final load of documentation? Statements? Do you give tenancy agreements etc? Photos? Text messages?

Thank you all so much!


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Also quick question - He's been here once whilst i've been to New York multiple times (I get a lot more vacation time then he does being from the UK).. Will this be a problem? He's been here for 2 weeks just recently however i've been there 3 times within the last 4 months equating to 2 months stay?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

As I explained above, biometrics is being fingerprinted and having a photo taken. You are prompted to book a biometrics appointment after you fill out the online application and you pay. As you can't apply until you are actually married there is nothing you can do at this point.

I have already explained that you need photos and proof of communication.

Look through the forum for document checklists of which there are many. This will give you an idea of what kind of documents you will need. The financial documents you need will depend on the category you apply under. The accommodation documents you need will depend on whether you rent, own or are staying with friends or family who rent or own.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Viita said:


> Also quick question - He's been here once whilst i've been to New York multiple times (I get a lot more vacation time then he does being from the UK).. Will this be a problem? He's been here for 2 weeks just recently however i've been there 3 times within the last 4 months equating to 2 months stay?


It only matters that you've met. It doesn't matter where.


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

Hey, I know how you feel. Many of us have been through the pain I would suggest you look through posts where users have submitted their documents checklist. This gives a great idea of that you will need.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

Viita said:


> Also quick question - He's been here once whilst i've been to New York multiple times (I get a lot more vacation time then he does being from the UK).. Will this be a problem? He's been here for 2 weeks just recently however i've been there 3 times within the last 4 months equating to 2 months stay?


This won't be a problem. I'd never visited Scotland at all; my husband visited me in the US three times and the fourth was for our wedding. Just use proof of the trips for both of you as part of your documentation of having met, and keeping in touch through your relationship.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Water Dragon said:


> This won't be a problem. I'd never visited Scotland at all; my husband visited me in the US three times and the fourth was for our wedding. Just use proof of the trips for both of you as part of your documentation of having met, and keeping in touch through your relationship.


Thank you so much I really appreciate your help! Annual leave in the states isn't as generous as it is over here! I'll include flight tickets with the proofs. Would you suggest adding tickets to events & stuff you visited too? Hotels?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Viita said:


> Thank you so much I really appreciate your help! Annual leave in the states isn't as generous as it is over here! I'll include flight tickets with the proofs. Would you suggest adding tickets to events & stuff you visited too? Hotels?


No. Flight tickets are sufficient.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey guys,

Had a look through the 16 page document - wow! So he needs to supply all docs rather then myself. I just have to supply him with my proofs?

Also I noticed a section for criminal history including traffic..
My fiance received a misdemeanor (just paid fines off no jail time) maybe 3 years ago for unpaid parking tickets which wouldn't of been a "criminal offense" here & would of only been a court procedure. Will that affect anything? He will of course list it on the form but will it cause any problems?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, just declare it and he will be fine.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey guys, all married now and ready to get the ball rolling.

Where does my husband need to go to book his biometric appointment?
After he's done this and got the receipt what's the timescales for us to get his visa paperwork over?
I know I need to wait for my first payslip from my new job as well as payslips from my previous role? I won't get this until the 31st so just wanted to make sure it's timed correctly.

Thanks


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

Viita said:


> Hey guys, all married now and ready to get the ball rolling.
> 
> Where does my husband need to go to book his biometric appointment?
> After he's done this and got the receipt what's the timescales for us to get his visa paperwork over?
> ...


He doesn't do the biometrics until after the NHS supplement is paid and the online application is completed and paid for. It is best to assemble all the documentation first. I printed out a working copy of the online application, just to be sure I had everything I needed prior to completion. Once he pays for the application, he will be directed to a site to book the biometric appointment at a center nearest him. Once he does that, he will need to print off the document that is generated containing a bar code. He needs to take this paper and his passport to his appointment. Not counting waiting time (if any), the actual appointment takes less than 15 minutes. 

He has 2 weeks to submit everything to Sheffield, so it is best to have as much documentation assembled in advance as possible. If you have to wait on payslips or any other items, it would be wise to not schedule biometrics until a date after everything is ready - you never know what glitches might occur.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey,

Thanks so much.

So basically get all the documentation ready for the application because as soon as he has the biometrics he has 3 weeks to get his paperwork sent to Sheffield?

Is that correct? So much to do I wish they still did the interview and that was it! Lol


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

After biometrics he has 14 days to get his application, Appendix 2 and all supporting documents to Sheffield.


----------



## thatweirdlady (Mar 15, 2015)

Viita said:


> Thanks so much guys I appreciate it so much! The whole process seems so scary and a little overwhelming. The fact it could be rejected is so worrying when you love someone more then anything.
> 
> What does the biometrics involve and where do we go to get that ball rolling?
> 
> ...


https://www.gov.uk/join-family-in-uk/eligibility

Once you answer the little quiz like questions, they tell you which type to apply for- The US citizen applies and then uses the UK spouse as the sponsor. You could apply for a spouse visa after marriage in the US or he could apply as a fiance to move to the UK and then you adjust that status to spouse with another application afterwards. 
Good luck! 
You can read about the financial requirements here ( sounds like you meet them to me!) https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...pendix_FM_Annex_1_7_Financial_Requirement.pdf


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey!

Thanks so much! We married in the U.S. so will go for the spouse.

I have my payslip still from my old job however that will expire end of this month as it was for May so I guess waiting for my new payslip will be the best bit.

Would you also include my offer letter which outlines my salary along with 6 months previous payslips from old job?

Thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Viita said:


> Hey!
> 
> Thanks so much! We married in the U.S. so will go for the spouse.
> 
> ...


Did you read through FM 1.7 which is linked above?

What category are you applying under?

If it's Category B you'll need to prove that you've earned £18,600 in the last 12 months. Normally that means pay slips for the last 12 months including at least 1 from your new job. You also need to be currently employed earning a salary of £18,600/year. 

As per FM 1.7, you need a letter of employment from your current employer which includes the following:

(


> (i) the person's employment and gross annual salary;
> (ii) the length of their employment;
> (iii) the period over which they have been or were paid the level of salary relied upon in
> the application; and
> (iv) the type of employment (permanent, fixed-term contract or agency).


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey,

Yes I'll be doing the B which is fine as I have 12 months payslips from my previous employer as well as the contract offer for my new job.

I believe according to the document I do not need to provide my first months payslip if I can provide the offer letter outlining my role, my annual salary and that it's a full time permanent role? Could someone clarify that for me?
I just need to provide payslips for my previous employment and 12 months bank statements (online statements including banks logo) showing the monthly deposits?

Thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

An offer doesn't prove that you are *in salaried employmen*t which is what FM 1.7 says is a requirement for Category B. 

From FM 1.7:

First, where the applicant’s partner and/or the applicant (if they are in the UK with permission to work) *is in salaried employment at the date of application *and has been with the same employer, or earning the amount relied upon, for less than the last 6 months, they can count the gross annual salary at the date of application towards the financial requirement. There is no required minimum period for this current employment, provided that the requirements for specified evidence under paragraph 2 of Appendix FM-SE can be met in respect of

That to me means you have to actually be working in your new job and to prove that you would need at least one pay slip. 

That's my opinion.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

So to be on the safe side you'd wait until the end of the month for the first pay slip to come through and include that with a letter from my employer comfirming salary etc?

Give them no reason to doubt anything regarding salary?


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Also does anyone know if the U.S. Are able to complete the application online or does it have to be completed by hand? It won't let me open the link. It does state regardless you have to also send the application with supporting documents by mail so is it worth doing the online app too?


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey guys.. So I've come across this and my partner lives in New York so it seems like a good idea:

5. Super priority visa service: New York
The super priority visa service enables customers to receive a decision within 24 hours.

The service costs an additional $936 US and is available to eligible customers who can attend their appointment in person at the British Consulate General in New York.

You must pay and apply online by selecting your location as New York to book a super priority visa service appointment on the VFS Global website. The VFS ?User pay services? page contains further information on how to apply and pay for this service.

You can only submit your biometric data at the British Consulate General in New York and not through our application support centres.

So he can basically do the biometric and submit his visa and documentation on the day and get a decision?
Do we know what the total amount will be for the biometric, visa and priority cost in dollars?

Thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You fill out the online version of VA4FA, pay and set up a biometrics appointment. You download Appendix 2 and fill it out by hand. You pay the NHS Surcharge and write the IHS number across the top of the top of a copy of the online application. After you submit biometrics you forward all of the above along with your supporting documents and biometric's receipt to Sheffield. Those are the basics.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

It's hard to work out what tier he's in as I can't see one for a spouse?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Viita said:


> Hey guys.. So I've come across this and my partner lives in New York so it seems like a good idea:
> 
> 5. Super priority visa service: New York
> The super priority visa service enables customers to receive a decision within 24 hours.
> ...


Unfortunately it's not an option. 

It helps to read the whole section:



> Who can apply?
> 
> Customers and their dependents applying in one of the following immigration routes are eligible:
> 
> ...


It's not an option for settlement visas.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Viita said:


> It's hard to work out what tier he's in as I can't see one for a spouse?



That's because a spouse visa isn't a Tier visa it's a settlement visa.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Oh okay I'm sorry I really am new to all this and there's so much info and nothing really seems that straight forward on the website.

Just want to make sure I get everything 100% right so we have no issues.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

So when we apply for the biometric we have to pay £600 on the website? After this we can then apply online for the visa which we also mail. We pay for this online too is this correct and it's around £900? Just want to ensure we have all the cash ready to go and know when what has to be paid.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Reading other posts I just wanted to ensure my accommodation is okay?

I live in a large 3 bed apartment with a couple (landlord) and another woman. We all have our own rooms, 2 bathrooms, living room separate kitchen etc.

I've been here over a year and will be looking for our own apartment within a month or so of his arrival.

Do I need to provide proof of accommodation or a letter from my landlord?

This is a private arrangement and wasn't through a estate agency.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Slightly stressing about the accommodation. Would it be easier to provide my parents accommodation and a letter from them stating we can live there whilst we look for our own apartment?


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I urgently need some advice on what to do.

I have spoken to my landlord. Basically he has an tenancy agreement with the property owner which he has had in place for 7 years. He then sublets the rooms out which is what he does with me. I pay him 900 per month which I directly deposit into his account for the total rent including bills. He has told me he can provide me with a letter detailing what I pay, what it includes plus my bank statements proving costs plus his acceptance that my husband can move into the room. This will only be for around 2-3 weeks whilst we look for a 1 bed flat.
I really do not want to commit to a apartment for 12 months if for any reason his visa isn't accepted.
Would this work for my visa application and satisfy the accommodation requirement if I add that this is short term whilst we look for a 1 bed flat and print out a example of flat we'll be looking for?

Otherwise we can move into my mothers for a month or two who owns a 3 bedroom house fully paid off no mortgage whilst we search and she can provide a letter/registry deed etc.

Please help me out - I am looking to submit docs end of the month and really need to know what option would work best?

Thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You would need a letter of permission from the actual landlord who is the person who owns the property not the person who has the tenancy agreement. You'd also need the tenancy agreement and a council tax or other bill from the person who has the lease. Since you are sharing accommodation it's a good idea to get a property inspection to prove there is no overcrowding.

If you move in with your mother you'll need the deed or land registry, a council tax or other bill, a letter form her giving your partner permission to live there and you should also have a property inspection.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

nyclon said:


> You would need a letter of permission from the actual landlord who is the person who owns the property not the person who has the tenancy agreement. You'd also need the tenancy agreement and a council tax or other bill from the person who has the lease. Since you are sharing accommodation it's a good idea to get a property inspection to prove there is no overcrowding.
> 
> If you move in with your mother you'll need the deed or land registry, a council tax or other bill, a letter form her giving your partner permission to live there and you should also have a property inspection.


Thank you - my "landlord" is being difficult as we will only be living there very short term & doesn't want to do the letter & the owner won't do the letter so I think my mothers will be the better option or moving into a new apartment.

Regarding my mothers will the council tax in her name be a issue as it won't be in mine? I will be living in London during the week for work purposes however my husband will be living there whilst we apartment hunt. Will that be okay?

Will they have a issue with me having a new apartment or will that be okay as long as I provide tenancy agreement?

Just want to check both options?

Thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The council tax or other bill should be in your mother's name to prove that she actually lives there.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

nyclon said:


> The council tax or other bill should be in your mother's name to prove that she actually lives there.


Thanks Nyclon...

So it won't be a problem if he's living there whilst I commute daily as long as he has a fixed residence where its okay with him staying?

I think that'll be the best bet for us at the moment as my landlord isn't playing ball.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Where would be the best place to look for an accurate checklist (what has to be originals & what has to be copies and how I put it all together?).

Also do I need to print the photographs out on photo paper individually?

I've seen people mention letters from the spouse and the sponsor? What should these say?
Basically some guidelines would be so helpful?

Thanks

Thanks


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

If you do a forum search for "spouse visa document checklist" you will find a large number of helpful posts from people in your same situation (country, means of meeting the financial requirement, etc). Those helped me tremendously. Truth be told, there's a good deal of variation in what you can submit and how you can submit it and still get accepted, but the advice here is great for cutting down on a lot of redundant or extraneous documentation while still satisfying the ECO that you should not be rejected for a visa. I was in a similar position to you (my UK husband was made redundant just before my application and found a new role within the same company) so if you like I can PM you the checklist I used.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

There is no definitive checklist because everyone's situation is slightly different depending on how you are meeting the financial, accommodation and relationship requirements. It's basically up to you to decide what documents best show that you meet the requirements. As stated, you can do a search of the forum and you will find loads of document checklists.

Everything needs to be original. If pay slips and bank statements aren't original then they must be authenticated as such. For example if your pay slips are electronic you will need to have your employer either stamp everyone with a company stamp or write a letter on letterhead verifying authenticity. If you get your bank statements online then you will either have to ask the bank to send you duplicates or you will have to go to the bank, ask them to print the statements and either stamp each page or write a letter verifying authenticity.

You can write a letter of sponsorship and your partner can write a letter of introduction. They should cover your relationship, plans for the future, common interests and can be used to explain any unusual circumstances like if you couldn't see each other ofter due to something like work commitments. 

Photographs should be printed on photographic paper and attached to A4 paper with brief descriptions and dates above or below.

You should send copies of everything. Arrange originals in a logical order like all financial together, all accommodation together and all relationship together. Arrange copies the same. Tie each stack with string.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you so much for everything.

My mother is a little stuck with what to write for her permission for us to live there.
Any brief outline we should follow?

She is slightly irritated about the property having to be inspected as its a huge house in the countryside but they won't check the house or the location on any systems will they? Better safe then sorry!

Need to get bank statements from the bank - will they charge me for print out's from the past twelve months?

Thanks


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Also will they have a issue with me moving from my current residence to my mothers when he moves here? My statements show rent being paid for the past 12 months in my statements but will not be paying to live with my mother.
We'll be staying there short term whilst looking for our own apartment.
Any help with the letter wording for her letter would be much appreciated.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Viita said:


> Also I noticed a section for criminal history including traffic..
> My fiance received a misdemeanor (just paid fines off no jail time) maybe 3 years ago for unpaid parking tickets which wouldn't of been a "criminal offense" here & would of only been a court procedure. Will that affect anything? He will of course list it on the form but will it cause any problems?


Hey guys,

Quick Q about this again..

Unpaid parking fines over here in the UK wouldn't be a criminal charge over here & i've read someone it doesn't show up on UK criminal record checks from the US.
Is that right? Do we still declare it? How long does it take for a misdemeanor to clear off your record?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Unpaid parking fines aren't criminal convictions, shouldn't have an impact.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

So would you declare it on the form or would you leave it?


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Okay so on the application form it states:
6.9 
d
o you have any criminal convictions either in the 
u
K or 
overseas (you must include spent and unspent convictions as 
well as traffic offences)?
Answer Yes/No. Please give details of the date and place (country) 
of the offence and what you were convicted of. Please state what 
sentence you received. To assist your application, you may want 
to supply documentary evidence of the conviction (e.g. the official 
record) detailing the crime you were convicted of and the sentence you 
received. We will carry out criminal record checks on all applicants and 
dependants. You must give details of all unspent and spent criminal 
convictions. *This includes road traffic offences but not fixed penalty 
notices (such as speeding or parking tickets)*

So i'm guessing we don't have to declare it..


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Right, yes, FPNs are not even recorded. It is quite clear it does not need to be declared


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

YAYYYY!

Another less worry..


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm crossing everything for your application! Did you do priority?
I'm also trying to figure out the fee's into dollar amounts to tell my husband..


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Yes we did priority, the docs just arrived in Sheffield today! Thank you  Good luck to you and your husband, as well!

The fees I paid:

Priority service through VFSGlobal: $562.00
Visa application: $1,491.00
Immigration Health Surcharge: $936.00
Total: $2989

(This doesn't include the $250 for shipping UPS Global Saver/DHL return for supporting documents to Sheffield)


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Is the priority really worth it in your eyes if he doesn't need to move until end of August and we are submitting end of June?

How did you arrange the shipping with the return? Is there a special way you need to do it?

Managed to get the property inspection arranged FOC by the council which is amazing.
Apparently they very rarely have to do them lol..


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Priority isn't necessary if you've given yourself enough time between application and intended move date. I was just seeing a VERY quick turnaround with priority settlement visas from various timeline posts, and I really need to make solid plans with work and my living situation very soon.  Often there's a very short gap (0-2 days) between "documents delivered to Sheffield" and "received email confirmation" when someone's purchased priority service. 

SOMEONE PLEASE CORRECT ME IF THIS IS WRONG but I don't think they're using FedEx anymore, as I've read from several recent accounts, so I'd maybe avoid purchasing a return shipment via FedEx. I used UPS myself; just went to the UPS Store and told them I needed to include a return shipment as well. They actually had me purchase DHL service for the way back, so they stuck the waybill onto the DHL envelope, and I included that in the parcel I sent. It was pretty straightforward, though a lot of people seem to be experiencing problems with UPS lately. I was tearing my hair out when they sent my parcel on to Sedgefield rather than Sheffield (their admitted error), but it only caused a delay of one day. I can't complain too much, but putting your passport into an envelope and mailing it internationally is really stressful.

You could also purchase a courier service either through VFSGlobal (who actually partners with UPS courier service from the United States) or another independent courier, if you want door-to-door hand delivery.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

i.need.help said:


> This link will give you the VAF4A application form (you only fill this in by hand if online applications are not accepted in the US, I'm not sure) plus the Financial requirements Appendix - this has to be filled in by hand. The link also tells you which documents you should include.
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/application-for-uk-visa-for-family-settlement-form-vaf4a
> 
> ...


Hey guys,

Quick question

Do we also need to pay the 200 pound as suggested on the VISA4UK website? So this is another additional cost in addition to the biometrics of 600 and the visa cost of 960?

The VAF4A needs to be completed before the biometrics?

Slightly confused.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

£200 for what?

Biometrics doesn't cost anything. It's included in the application fee. The process is that you fill out the online version of VA4FA and pay. Once you have paid you'll be prompted to book a biometric appointment. You go to your biometric appointment and you'll receive a receipt. Before you send off your application, Appendix 2, biometric's receipt and supporting documents you need to pay the NHS Surcharge of £600. You write your IHS number across the top of your application.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey guys,

My local council do not do inspections and I can't find a private surveyor.
Will floor plans work?

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There are some online providers. Google 'property inspection report for immigration purposes.'


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey Joppa,

I wasn't sure if you could use the online services..

I've found one called "hussain architectural design" who were right at the top of the google search. Do you know if these guys are okay?

Hussain Architectural Design Ltd - Commercial Architecture & Planning


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Do a forum search. I believe there have been some members who have used this firm.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Also is it okay to provide copies of the property deed & council bill from my mother & not originals?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

All documents should be originals although you can obtain a land registry document online and that has been acceptable for other members.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey,

My mother has the original however she has sent me a copy of it.

So only the original shall suffice? I need to also send the council tax original too?

Thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes.


----------

